# Things That Happen in Movies That Never Happen in Real Life..



## James Bond (Jan 22, 2013)

Simple idea for a thread and I think the usuals here will come up with some good ones using their vast movie goer knowledge libraries.

Here's an example to get things rolling;
Women acctually having an orgasm during sex.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2013)

Dream within a dream within a dream. Bullshite.


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2013)

Wrong, Enno. The dream within a dream within a dream is a dream within a dream in itself.

I been there, bra. Ten levels ain't no joke.

Also, I feel like this entire thread was an elaborate ploy to make a joke about the female orgasm being nonexistent.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2013)

any underdog story


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

Someone's been on Collegehumor today.


----------



## Grape (Jan 22, 2013)

<- Called it


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

People don't spontaneously break out into song and dance.

Unfortunately.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got another one, you know that moment in movies/tv series where the characters drive off into the distance but you still hear them talking as if they were up at the camera yeah.. I know, Scrubs


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 22, 2013)

Just about every fight in every martial arts movie ever made.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 22, 2013)

Do women typically have orgasms in mainstream hollywood films?
I thought that kind of thing was censored by the MPAA

The main one would be any kind of celluloid genius; this is a work of genius



Not being polylingual, or knowing a cornucopia of recondite trivia with no practical use

A lot of the problem is that the vast majority of people are completely uneducated and indifferent to science and math, you can see that in the way these characters are portrayed, masters of several entirely separate fields of study, able create results without effort or reference to their peers/predecessors, it's all very silly


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2013)

I love when people have flashbacks they even know the dialogue of people who were nowhere near them.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]llPcBWI_EUE[/YOUTUBE]

lol Little Bow Wow playing basketball.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 22, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> Just about every fight in every martial arts movie ever made.



Except for Dark Knight Rises, those fights were realistic


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

bane'sspinningpunch.gif


----------



## Wesley (Jan 23, 2013)

Happy endings.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2013)

You know in a movie when a Couples having a tense moment, and the girl tries to leave and the guy forces a kiss on her , she tries to push him away , but then gets into it, and that leads to the Love scene.

Yeah That's all bull shit.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2013)

The way people dream. This is something that was alwasy bugging me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

Going back in time


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2013)

The one versus many, when one man manages to take down everybody who is firing at him without even a single scratch most of the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

In the movies, someone nerdy getting a hot chick.

doesn't ever happen in real life.........like never y'all


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2013)

Since you mention hot chicks, when professors, advisors etc in movies are shown to be highly attractive women. Because in real life we all know how often that happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

Also what's not real is western gunslingers


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2013)

Cops eating donuts.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 23, 2013)

Zombie apocalypses


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2013)

In real life, there is no such thing as "your one phone call" (unless its your lawyer- in which case, the police can phone for you).


----------



## Garfield (Jan 23, 2013)

Perfect line delivery, sharp wit, staring into people's eyes, lovers staying glued to each other, background music, tinted coloring to match the mood (have you noticed that spy/action movies are darker, have more blues?), etc etc etc. List is endless, man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2013)

Salman Khan's muscles ripping his shirt open. Am I right Adee?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2013)

duh, walking away from even small car collisions, those shits hurt and mess with you for a long time.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 23, 2013)

In a swordfight, you are not supposed to clash your swords.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 23, 2013)

Like, ever? Not to block or anything?


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2013)

adee said:


> Perfect line delivery



That annoys me so much sometimes. People never talk like this in RL. They pause, lose their words etc.


----------



## Delicious (Jan 23, 2013)

Good guys always win.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2013)

knocking someone out for hours and they are okay


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 23, 2013)

When they shoot someone and he gets tossed far away.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2013)

^ no that's real


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 23, 2013)

Explosion happening in front of people and them getting right back up.


----------



## Batman4Life (Jan 23, 2013)

background music is a big one..


----------



## James Bond (Jan 23, 2013)

Batman4Life said:


> background music is a big one..



What if there was a guy* with a boom box following you about, could that count as background music?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Like, ever? Not to block or anything?



Only if you must. Dodging is better.

Cutting and stabbing is best.

Clashing your blades risks blunting the edge, or breaking the sword. The stars of classic movies and plays were often expert fencers, and they knew that real sword fights were often over quickly, so they did what they could to make it look more exciting on-stage / screen.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 24, 2013)

The way people shoot AR's and machine guns with 1 hand. AR's would simply be too heavy to hold steady with 1 arm and machine guns would start raising straight into the air as you started shooting.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 25, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Salman Khan's muscles ripping his shirt open. Am I right Adee?


I dunno man, has happened to me a few times. 
And afterwards when I swung my arm around, people went flying back.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2013)

50 armed goons around the good guy

yet the good guy escapes unscathed.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 26, 2013)

THe shit that happened in Transformers 3 where sams hot model girlfriend crashed through glass and debris and her white dress gets not a speck on it. Oh yeah ans the fact that Sam had hot girlfriends and he was supposed to be a loser.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2013)

The810kid said:


> THe shit that happened in Transformers 3 where sams hot model girlfriend crashed through glass and debris and her white dress gets not a speck on it. Oh yeah ans the fact that Sam had hot girlfriends and he was supposed to be a loser.



Looser In highschool, by time he met her he was pretty much a warhero, and a college graduate.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 26, 2013)

The810kid said:


> THe shit that happened in Transformers 3 where sams hot model girlfriend crashed through glass and debris and her white dress gets not a speck on it. Oh yeah ans the fact that Sam had hot girlfriends and he was supposed to be a loser.



Ugh... that shit annoyed me _during_ the movie.

That chick basically went through an experience 10x worse than 9/11 (in terms of building damage), yet she came out without a _single scratch_.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 27, 2013)

The810kid said:


> THe shit that happened in Transformers 3 where sams hot model girlfriend crashed through glass and debris and her white dress gets not a speck on it. Oh yeah ans the fact that Sam had hot girlfriends and he was supposed to be a loser.


Yes because THAT was the point to question your suspension of disbelief, never mind giant mecha robots with life


----------



## James Bond (Jan 27, 2013)

adee said:


> Yes because THAT was the point to question your suspension of disbelief, never mind giant mecha robots with life



Giant mecha robots arent a complete impossibility and AI could advance to such levels as to be almost "life like".

Walking away from explosions, that shit would take you off your feet.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 30, 2015)

-Love at first sight. Typical thing that only exists in movies/novels. 
Never heard of a case where it has happened in real life. 

-People waking up after being pronounced dead. 

-Music playing in the background whenever something dramatic or scary happens.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2015)

Horror movies when the killer does the slow walk and still kills the girl who's sprinting at olympic speeds.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2015)

> People waking up after being pronounced dead.


pretty sure this does actually happen


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 30, 2015)

Being the chosen one.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2015)

Red pill and blue pill.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2015)

All these posts, and no one mentioned dance-musical numbers?

Also, endings.



Polaris said:


> -Love at first sight. Typical thing that only exists in movies/novels.
> Never heard of a case where it has happened in real life.
> 
> -People waking up after being pronounced dead.




Going to burst your bubble, but these have happened in real life.

There are real life stories of love at first sight that develops into a relationship and marriage (some celebrities, some writers, and famous people) that didn't end in divorce, and people waking up after being pronounced dead (albeit not immediately right after pronouncement).


----------



## Polaris (Aug 30, 2015)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Going to burst your bubble, but these have happened in real life.
> 
> There are real life stories of love at first sight that develops into a relationship and marriage (some celebrities, some writers, and famous people) that didn't end in divorce, and people waking up after being pronounced dead (albeit not immediately right after pronouncement).



-Love takes time to develop. 
Maybe it was "attraction at first sight" but love sounds highly unlikely. 

-Give me an example?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2015)

Polaris said:


> Give me an example?


you can google dozens of examples

also, c'mon, CBG


Stunna said:


> People don't spontaneously break out into song and dance.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 30, 2015)

Polaris said:


> -*Love* takes time to develop.
> Maybe it was "*attraction* at first sight" but love sounds highly unlikely.
> 
> -Give me an example?



Indeed, those are important distinctions to make.

A small collection of "love at first sight" accounts can be easily found under the "Real Life" tap in the "Love at First Sight" TV Tropes web page. Very rare are mutual 'love at first sight', and that they last, but it does happen, however rare.

As for waking up after pronounced dead, you can simply Google that and get a list of news results.



Stunna said:


> also, c'mon, CBG



I stand corrected!


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 2, 2015)

Getting into your car without realizing someone is hiding in your backseat.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 2, 2015)

No one on tv or movies says hello or goodbye on the phone unless they are a stranger or they are planning to die.


----------



## Vault (Sep 2, 2015)

James Bond said:


> Here's an example to get things rolling;
> Women acctually having an orgasm during sex.



Speak for yourself mate


----------



## Vault (Sep 2, 2015)

The dialogue, nobody speaks like how they speak in the films. Nobody!


----------



## James Bond (Sep 2, 2015)

Vault said:


> The dialogue, nobody speaks like how they speak in the films. Nobody!



You're tearing me apart Vault!


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Dream within a dream within a dream. Bullshite.



 I actually had it, and I know people who dreamed that were sleeping.



Stunna said:


> People don't spontaneously break out into sing and dance.
> 
> Unfortunately.




I do it. 

Kidding


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jan 2, 2016)

-Some spliced alien-human-animal suddenly calling you Your Majesty
-Cars falling off some aircraft and landing safely
-Spook falling in love with a witch
-Doing research in the arctic and thinking about nothing but sex (I c'mon, aren't polar bears exciting?)

among others...


----------

